# Private Insurance Recommendations?



## wanderlusting (May 15, 2010)

Hello,

I am soon to be married to a Greek national and will be undergoing the process of applying for a residence permit. I currently have travel health insurance through Seven Corners/Media Visa (as recommended by the Greek consulate back home) but despite the Alien Service Office saying that may suffice, I would like to be on the safe side and buy local private insurance.

Does anyone have any recommendations or critiques of insurance companies in Greece? 

Also, are there any noteworthy differences between private insurance policies in Greece and the US? Obviously there will be many, but I'm just looking for any ideas as to policy issues that I may not be familiar with and neglect to inquire about.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Espiritu (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi,

I also had to get private insurance when applying for a spousal residency permit. The coverage I have is through InterAmerican. 

The basics of the plan I have covers 15 doctor visits per year, house calls, hospital stays with private and semi-private rooms and more. This is the mid level plan, there is one giving less coverage and one with more. You do have to use their group of doctors (this is the same as I had to do with my insurance in the states); however, they have a pretty good choice of doctors located throughout the country. Pricing depends on your age, where you live, and which coverage plan you choose.

I can't really critique the policy as the only time I used it was to cover a visit to get a health statement for my residency permit application. There was no co-pay (like I had in the states), just walked in and gave my insurance card to the receptionist.

Sorry I can't give you more details, but it's been awhile since we took the coverage, I don't remember all the details and wouldn't want to give you bad info. You will need to get a statement from whichever company you choose stating that you have health coverage to present with your permit application.


----------



## wanderlusting (May 15, 2010)

Thanks for your input!

We met with an InterAmerican representative and we're scheduled to go back tomorrow and talk more (he didn't have his computer that day). It seems fine and I know some Greeks with insurance through them. So far nobody seems to have much of an opinion one way or the other with private insurance in Greece! Maybe that's a good thing...


----------



## Mchrst1 (Jun 2, 2010)

Does anyone know the cost for family coverage with this private insurance? Are there any requirements to enroll?


----------



## wanderlusting (May 15, 2010)

Mchrst1 said:


> Does anyone know the cost for family coverage with this private insurance? Are there any requirements to enroll?


I've only been looking for individual insurance, so I can't say about the family cost. I have heard that discounts are available. I know that some Greek insurance sites (versus international companies like InterAmerican) sometimes show rate brackets online.

As far as requirements, all I know is that the InterAmerican fellow I spoke with didn't seem to care about anything in my past or present when he gave us the rates. Now, I haven't actually signed up yet... but it was something I thought peculiar!


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Just a thought - will you be working when you're in Greece? Who insures your husband? You may entitled to (free) insurance through him as a προστατευόμενη. The coverage might not be quite as good but if it applies, the Seven Corners could serve as a secondary coverage and it could well work out just fine.

This is what I have - I have a travel medical insurance as my secondary and my husband's Greek insurance as my primary. It means I can pretty much go anywhere, because if my husband's doesn't cover it, I can submit it to my travel medical and they do. Just a thought... since it will depend on your very specific circumstances.


----------

